# Noob Online Auction Overdose!!



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

After reading a few posts about auctions I decided to "just take a look..." Yeah right!









I feel I got a pretty good deal however, came out to $3.16 per stick shipped.
5- H Upmann Reserve
12- Delicious Dozen II
5- Oliva Series V Sampler
10- Oliva Top Ten Sampler
5- Cuba Libre One No. 2
20- XIKAR HC Series Conn.
5- Gurkha Status Maduro
10- Man O War Puro Authentico

I'm going to fill up this "100 Count" sooner than I'd thought!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice haul :thumb:


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Another one :rip:


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

I wondered what that smoke was coming from over Big Spring! Have Fun


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Brent Strande said:


> I'm going to fill up this "100 Count" sooner than I'd thought!


rule of thumb is to double what you think you need and than doubble that again lol


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

If that is your very first order on there...I pray for your soul lol


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love watching the novelty play out :lol: It's like seeing your kids go through stages


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

And thus begins the slide down to debt, multiple coolers and lost relationships.

Enjoy the ride!:ss


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

So you're the who outbid me on the Oliva Top 10!


----------



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> So you're the who outbid me on the Oliva Top 10!


I'm not sure if the proper response is "I'm sorry" or "you're welcome"

Haha!


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> rule of thumb is to double what you think you need and than doubble that again lol


That was the rule I had for other things in my more reckless years :flypig:


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

When they say 100 ct on the humidors it's with small Rg like coronas or lanceros. That should probably fill it. Nice haul!


----------



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

AlanS said:


> When they say 100 ct on the humidors it's with small Rg like coronas or lanceros. That should probably fill it. Nice haul!


Yup, sure did!

I also set up a small tupperdor!


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Brent Strande said:


> Noob Online Auction Overdose!!


MEDIC!!! STAT!!!


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

Brent Strande said:


> After reading a few posts about auctions I decided to "just take a look..." Yeah right!
> 
> View attachment 51866
> 
> ...


Don't fell bad, I did the same thing when I first started. I ended up spending $200 the first week, but I got some really good deals. The second week I bought a 500 ct humidor I had my eye on for a while. Luckily after the first week the coolness wore off, and now I am being real selective on what I bid on.


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

You funny?


----------



## shong87 (Mar 17, 2015)

This literally happened to me this week..... oh lawd


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

That's a good start. "Reasonable" by my definition. Just be careful. Very slippery slope. Your house could be overrun with cigars before you know it.


----------

